# Local river plants and decor



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

I live near a walking trail alongside a beautiful river. Is it ok to take a few rocks, plants, driftwood etc. and place them in my tank? Provided I take a water sample from where I collect the decor. Or is this a bad idea?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

well the big concern isn't the water perameters, it is what you can contract from the water. As long as you wash down and sterilize you are usually fine.


----------



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

Should I boil anything I might put in the tank or is there another more prefered method of sterilization? Sorry still new to the hobby. Thanks a bunch


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My biggest concern is if it is legal to take from there or not.All over my area unless you live waterside,you cant take from the area,or you risk a hefty fine.This includes fish,plants,rocks,wood and anything else natural.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Boiling is a good method without going overboard, bleaching is surefire but IMO overkill. Obviously with the plants just wash them down


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Orangebeard said:


> I live near a walking trail alongside a beautiful river. Is it ok to take a few rocks, plants, driftwood etc. and place them in my tank? Provided I take a water sample from where I collect the decor. Or is this a bad idea?


Hello O...

You can definitely use the rocks and driftwood as long as there are no laws against taking them. I live in Northern Colorado and my tanks are full of the local pieces. I've tried plants, but the water temps in the local rivers and lakes isn't the same as my tanks, so I doubt plants will live, but give them a try. The ones I planted looked nice for a few weeks, anyway.

Cleaning the driftwood is really easy. Just use the pressure nozzle on a garden hose and spray off the piece really well and then leave it out to dry in the hot sun for a couple of days. That will kill any bacteria. Then into the tank.

B


----------



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! The river is public domain. People fish from there all the time so I'm sure no one will mind if I take a rock or two lol.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> My biggest concern is if it is legal to take from there or not.All over my area unless you live waterside,you cant take from the area,or you risk a hefty fine.This includes fish,plants,rocks,wood and anything else natural.


You might check with your local game and fish conservationist,or depending on how MUCH you plan on taking, the Corps of Engineers.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as it's legal, I would give it a rinse and use it. My local plants are good for 2-3 months and then die, but they are adapted to long winters. A fishtank won't change that.
There's a slight chance of introducing pathogens, but I catch live food all the time with no problems. I doubt there's be much to worry about. Hitch-hilkers like dragon fly larvae or snails can be a pain. but can be blasted off with a good hose. 
There isn't much that will harm a fish in the average river. You will introduce algaes, etc, but that's usually good.


----------



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

navigator black said:


> There isn't much that will harm a fish in the average river. You will introduce algaes, etc, but that's usually good.


That's kinda what I was thinking


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Many years ago I took a plant, looked like Hornwort or Myrio, from a local lake and put it in my tank. The next day all the fish were dead.

DLH


----------

